# Fehler bei Grafikkarten-Treiber Update [ATI/AMD]



## sApp (5. September 2011)

HD 4870
Windoof Vista 32 bit

Ich habe über Steam mal wieder meinen Treiber geupdatet.
Bei der Installation hat der Catalyst 11.8 dann eine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt...

*Fehlermeldungen  *_Anwendungsinstallation: Installationspaket fehlgeschlagen!_

Später im Fehler Report hab ich gesehen, dass alles erfolgreich installiert wurde, bis auf:

_Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 32bit*
Endgültiger Status: **Nicht erfolgr.*
Version des Elements: 10.0.30319
Größe: 9 Mbytes_

Danach hat der Treiber irgendwas gelabert von "Datei atiex***(Rest konnt ich nicht lesen) hat einen Fehler verursacht und wurde wiederhergestellt" und sofort danach ist ein Bluescreen gekommen... 
Schrott Treiber kann ich da nur sagen...

Was kann ich jetzt machen. Reicht es, wenn ich das Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 32bit von der Microsoft Seite installier, oder wie komm ich hier weiter?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

> Was kann ich jetzt machen. Reicht es, wenn ich das Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 32bit von der Microsoft Seite installier, oder wie komm ich hier weiter?


 
Starte am besten mal Windows Update und lass das mal alle Updates installieren. Dann lad dir den Treiber direkt von der AMD-Seite runter. Wenn die Update-Funktion Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 nicht installiert, musst du das wohl manuell machen. Achja, und Treiber immer als Admin ausführen.


----------



## sApp (5. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Windows Update hab ich jetzt gemacht, er hat 2 .NET Framework 4 Updates installiert... weiß nicht ob das was mit C++ zu tun hat :p

Der Treiber von der AMD Seite hat 60 MB (mit CCC) und Steam hat knapp 100 MB runtergeladen. Damit ich die Altlasten los werde, muss ich den Treiber ja deinstallieren. Geht das zwischenzeitlich ganz ohne Treiber bevor ich den neuen draufpacke? Sry aber hier bin ich ein Noob :s


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

Hau einfach den alten Treiber runter, starte den PC neu, und installier dann den neuen. Windows hat einen eigenen Treiber. Also ohne Bild wirst du nicht sein, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## sApp (5. September 2011)

Ok ich hab alles deinstalliert und bei der Neuinstallation kommt wieder der gleiche Fehler... Ich werd dann mal _Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 32bit_ manuell installieren.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

Jup, mach das mal. Dann sollte es eigentlich ja funktionieren.


----------



## sApp (5. September 2011)

Die einzige Version, die ich auf der Microsoft Seite finde ist die hier: Detail Seite Microsoft*Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

Damit kommt aber auch schon das nächste Problem.........

http://i53.tinypic.com/2v29ipt.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das könnte auch die Ursache des Problems bei der Installtion des Catalyst sein...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

> Das könnte auch die Ursache des Problems bei der Installtion des Catalyst sein...


Wie kann auf deinem PC eine neuere Version sein, als auf der Windows-Website?  

Das einzige was mir da einfällt ist das Microsoft Visual C++ zu deinstallieren, und zu versuchen, ob die Grafiktreiberinstallation dann klappt.


----------



## sApp (5. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab ganz normal Windows Updates gemacht sonst nix.

Meine Version vom 2010er ist: 10.0.40219
Catalyst will installieren: 10.0.30319

Ich hab mich nochmal durch sämtliche Foren gelesen. Das Problem haben  anscheinend mehrere mit dem 11.8. Grundsätzliche Lösung: "Wenn du eine  neuere Version hast, ignoriere die Fehlermeldung"
Das ist auch keine Lösung... denn nach der Installation kommt  schließlich ein schöne Fehlermeldung, dass die Treiberdatei  wiederhergestellt werden musste und anschließend Bluescreen...

Fazit: Die von AMD können mich jetzt mal ich hau meinen alten Treiber  wieder drauf und wenn der einigermaßen läuft kommt auch kein neuer mehr  her!


----------



## xlarge (7. September 2011)

Ich hatte heute beim Versuch auf den 11.8er upzudaten dasselbe Problem. Mein System ist (relativ) frisch/sauber aufgesetzt - inklusive aller Windows Updates - und ich war erst mal ratlos...

Auf der Kiste war vor dem Catalyst-Update bereits Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable 10.0.40219 installiert. Eine kurze Online-Recherche hat ergeben, dass diese Version auch als C++ 2010 SP1 bezeichnet wird. Der aktuelle Catalyst versucht leider, eine ältere Version zu installieren. Da hat bei AMD wohl jemand gepennt. Mal sehen, ob der Fehler beim 11.9er wieder auftritt...

@sApp
Alternativ zum Warten auf den 11.9er könntest du vor der Installation versuchen, im Unterordner ..\Packages\Apps\VC10RTx64\ bzw. \VC10RTx86\ die mitgelieferte (veraltete) C++ 2010 Redistributable durch die aktuelle SP1 zu ersetzen.


----------

